# Critique for Sale Price



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

Why don't you think he would cut it in eventing? Has he been shown? Are you planning on selling him right now with his tendon injury, or are you planning on waiting to advertise him until he is sound again?


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

He doesn't have the competitive drive that an Eventer needs, and he doesn't like to work very hard, so galloping cross country is not his thing. LOL. 

The only show he has done was a home show at my stable (albeit a large one). He did Intro A & B with scores in the 70s. 

I would be selling him after he has had all of his time off. He has actually already had a month off, so it will be another month before he can get back into work, and I would list him after he has had a little refresher course. (So probably in about two months)


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I would _totally _trade my poneh for him xD She's got enough drive for two horses lol She's such a willing eventer pony xD

(just kidding.. about the trade..)

(OR AM I!?)


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> I would _totally _trade my poneh for him xD She's got enough drive for two horses lol She's such a willing eventer pony xD
> 
> (just kidding.. about the trade..)
> 
> (OR AM I!?)


Good looking horse...LoveTheSaddlebreds, it's probably because I've had a few drinks, but your signature made me lol so hard I almost spit my drink out :lol: I've probably seen it a hundred times, but I'm easily amused after a few drinks


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, hes a nice horse. I think he might do better in dressage, no? His trot is pretty nice, he seems to have a nice and loose back. He does seem a bit tight in the shoulder, like he doesnt reache either very far forward or far back. But he's very rythmic and unflappable. I think he's a really nice horse. I wouldnt' know what to price him at, though. So ,really I am no help. Sorry.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

BAHAHAHA it happens xD and thank you :3


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Clementine said:


> He doesn't have the competitive drive that an Eventer needs, and he doesn't like to work very hard, so galloping cross country is not his thing. LOL.


Mostly, I just wanted to commend you for considering what his temperament and drive was for the job you had invisioned. So many people would have pushed him to do what _they_ wanted and turned him sour. :clap:

He is pretty upright in his shoulder, which could account for the limited mobility that Tiny commented on. Does he always stand so camped under on his front end?

Anyway, other than that, he looks like a nice little horse with an amazing temperament. Sorry I can't be of any help on pricing though.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

No, he doesn't usually stand so camped under in the front - he was trying to sneakily steal the treats I was holding in front of him. LOL. His shoulder isn't quite as upright as it looks there. 

Also, he is barefoot in these videos. He has a pretty low heel (still trying to fix previous bad farrier work) so even though he has GREAT, solid feet, I'm going to get him shod w/ either corrective shimming or an egg bar shoe sometime this month. I believe that will make him a little more comfortable in the front end, and hopefully help to improve the reach of his stride.


----------



## AKBarbWire (Aug 6, 2009)

What is the show horse market in your area? I think that would be one of the first things to research. I am in AK, hunters are in big demand up here especially if they are truly 16h and over. In our market I would think 4-5k, sound. ATM with the injury? Nothing. Sorry, I would not invest in a horse that was unsound at the time for any reason (if it was to be anything more than a pasture pet) & expect it to be sound again for showing. Too many variables in that one.


----------



## kaykat31 (Feb 15, 2009)

In my opinion, he'd do better as a dressage horse. He has a nice flat-kneed trot, but I don't like his canter or jump as much, if he were to be a hunter, and he'll lose some flat-kneedness adding shoes, but it sounds like from what you say, he needs the shoes. I'd guess about 8-10k for a selling price for a clean-vet checked, sweet-tempered horse, but depends on the market in your area. Also, you could market him as a hunter or dressage horse, and let the buyer decide.


----------



## horsehorse (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi there, he is super cute and quiet, I think he'd make a nice hunter!!! I live in Columbus Ohio, and as you know the horse market isn't really that great around here, especially for the english horse. I ride dressage currently, and have ridden hunter/jumpers for the past 17 years, and sold a horse similar to him several years back (unraced tb, similar amount of training) and got $3500, in this market, in this area, I'd say anywhere from $1500-$2500 (even though he's probably worth tons more!!). It just sucks when the economy takes a dip, so do the horse prices!! I would ask some local trainers, maybe they would have students that would want him, or they can give you a better idea on the price.


----------



## horsehorse (Sep 14, 2011)

Ok, after watching the videos again, I think he would make a cute dressage guy as well!! Let me know when you decide on a price and when to sell him, and I can let some trainer friends know about him up here, I actually have a friend looking for a dressage prospect also!!


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

I paid $1300 for him when I bought him. Including his vet check, plus vet bills for an eye ulcer & this tendon injury, farrier bills, chiropractic bills, supplements & board @ $560/month, I have around $9500 in him so far. I would like to get at least half of that back! Considering all the horses I looked at before buying him, I'm inclined to list him at $5500, and take anywhere between $4500 & $5000. Does that seem reasonable?


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Well, I'm in your area-ish (Indiana) and I'm also trying to sell a horse. So with that in mind, I've been browsing through ads in the area for quite some time. 
Here's my thought on price:
I would not pay more than $5,000. Of course, this is just my opinion. He's definitely be worth more if he'd had a few successful shows under his belt and looked a little more powerful/through in his flatwork. But I do like him a lot, especially his calm disposition.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Does anyone have an opinion on whether the time of year affects the sale price? I've frequently heard that people don't like to buy horses going into the winter, and when they do, they expect to pay less. Is this just a myth or is there some truth to it? 

Of course, at approximately $600/month, to keep him for another 6 months (until spring) would cost me around $3600. Is there any chance continued training & showing would make him worth that much more?


----------



## horsehorse (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi, I think your asking price will be ok, like I said in my post, he is probably worth more than I was estimating, and I haven't personally seen him!! I think there are two different views on when to buy a horse. I always think if you have a more finished horse, that could be shown fairly easily, it's better to wait until the spring, when show season starts (that's assuming the new owners aren't going down south to do winter circuts or anything). I think when you are selling more of a project horse, winter is better, gives the new owner all winter to work on the horse and prepare for the next season, but of course a less finished horse is going to cost less. I think continued training over the winter would increase his value, but in the ohio area, not sure how much (I know where I live in the Columbus area, english horses aren't going for super high prices), you might have to market him out of state more to get the higher prices. But you know this is my opinion, and I could be wrong, but hope it helps!! I will show my friend his video though!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, people are less willing to buy in the fall and early winter because many people do not ride during the winter months and have no desire to feed a horse they don't plan to ride for another 5-6 months. It is highly unlikely that the additional time you would put on him between now and spring would increase his value enough to justify keeping him.


----------

